# Hat Attack



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor unsuspecting me having some coffee and wondering,hmmmm what would be a good morning smoke,something mild because of this stupid sinus headache.

So I grab my Xikar cutter and my Zippo with blazer insert along with FDO robusto nattie, head down the stairs,open the door and "BOOM" theres this rediculous sized box sitting on my porch. I look at the senders addy and its from Kansas. I happen to notice that I must of just missed the strike because I saw my Mailman limping down the street.. After I drug this huge bomb into the house and opened it, I was just simply blown away by Mr. Hat's generosity.I kept pulling out 5er after 5er out. Thank you my friend...

A link to the pic guys...http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

holy crow! did he send a coolerdor with that? lol


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy cow... now thats a bomb!

Did it come with a bannacreampie? :r

Nice hot hit hat.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Poor unsuspecting me having some coffee and wondering,hmmmm what would be a good morning smoke,something mild because of this stupid sinus headache.
> 
> So I grab my Xikar cutter and my Zippo with blazer insert along with FDO robusto nattie, head down the stairs,open the door and "BOOM" theres this rediculous sized box sitting on my porch. I look at the senders addy and its from Kansas. I happen to notice that I must of just missed the strike because I saw my Mailman limping down the street.. After I drug this huge bomb into the house and opened it, I was just simply blown away by Mr. Hat's generosity.I kept pulling out 5er after 5er out. Thank you my friend...
> 
> A link to the pic guys...http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/788/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


 :r 
WGACA!
:r
WTG KHAT!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! Did he quit smoking? looks like he emptied his humidor.
Congrats floydp, you deserved it!

Salud!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> holy crow! did he send a coolerdor with that? lol


Thats what my wife said Joe.......... :r


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Holy hat attack, thats a bag a day for a week, and one for the mrs, enjoy


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Hoy cow! I think that is on the edge of geeting nuked! Great job hat!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow. That's a lot of sticks not in Kansas anymore. Nice hit on nice people Khat. Isn't bombing friendlies and oxymoron? Was there any type of warning on the box? Now do we get to see pictures of the "together chores" before you enjoy any of these?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

That is incrdible....how appropriate for such a kewl 'rilla!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy Moley!!! Do you still have all your fingers and toes after that, Frank?!??


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice and well deserved!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You deserve it Frank. Maybe that'll teach ya what R.A.K.'s (Random Acts of Kindness) get ya. 

I've been spending a lot of time on the EPA website for the last coupla days & am getting into the acronym mode.  

Share or smoke em, it's up to you. Tell Anita that I apologize for my insensitivity in not sending a humidor with it.  I may be able to arrange that next time as I have put a spending freeze on cigar purchases til I get this business off the ground. I am in no danger of running out of smokes for a few years.

I have a sneaking suspicion that my product line may be a trump card that I can play in the EPA's VDRP (Voluntary Diesel Retrofit Program). Wish me luck! If I'm right, then I'll build that combo office/kitchenette/custom built, hermetically sealed, glass wall humidor/theatre/huge porch/patio/garden/whatever the hell else I can think of place I can invite my BOTL/SOTL to for a huge herf/bbq. :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> You deserve it Frank. Maybe that'll teach ya what R.A.K.'s (Random Acts of Kindness) get ya.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time on the EPA website for the last coupla days & am getting into the acronym mode.
> 
> ...


Good luck my friend and when you get that setup of combo all kinds of stuff together I'll bring plenty of smokes to commemorate such an event(Hell I'll still be smoking on the ones you sent)

I'll tell you the info you sent me on it looks quite promising bro..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

WOW KansasHat that was some strike!!! Very impressive strike on deserving folks.


-Matt-


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Holy Stogie Batman! 

Nice!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That's what the military calls a "MOAB"!!!! Frank, well deserved, you always step up to help out with questions and the like! WTG K-Hat!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice bomb and deserving targets. Way to go Khat!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems as though the midwestern boys sure know how to bomb the sh-t out of someone! WTG Hat. Very deserving target.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice job Khat, couldn't have been a better target!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

sweeeet!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That definitely qualifies as "shock and awe"..

By the way SeanGAR I do like you new avatar..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

c2000 said:


> By the way SeanGAR I do like you new avatar..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


SeanGar dancing near-naked in front of a green egg?
You need sping to get to Minnisota quickly Jerry!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

galaga said:


> SeanGar dancing near-naked in front of a green egg?
> You need sping to get to Minnisota quickly Jerry!


Mango mango.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

kansashat said:


> then I'll build that combo office/kitchenette/custom built, hermetically sealed, glass wall humidor/theatre/huge porch/patio/garden/whatever the hell else I can think of :r


I wasn't thinking of anything quite so big, but thank you Allan, I know Frank will be very pleased! You sent enough cigars to give it a good jump start too! :r

We will pay forward and share some of this wonderful kindness... so you unsuspecting gorilla's out there had better take cover!!

*INCOMING!!!!*


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Allan when we went to the herf the first cigar I smoked was the ERDM that you gifted me with when you sent Frank his cigars for the first blind review.... I just want to say THANK YOU again!! A truly great cigar! I can't wait till I can identify all the flavors that you guys pick up on when you're doing reviews.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

WOW thats a massive bomb!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

C2000......You're a sick pup Jerry!  

Galaga......Green egg? I thought it represented a diseased kidney or testicle. No wonder it was makin' me sick.  

SeanGAR......You will be hearing from my lawyer about the psychological damage that you caused me. I can't sleep, & when I do, I have nightmares.....waking up in a cold sweat, terrified & shaking. I haven't peed since yesterday morning & I am shrunk up like a little blue acorn. I am barely able to sit up & take a little nourishment. :tg 

Anita......You're welcome hon. Glad you liked the ERDM.


----------

